# Gnarly way to go...



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Sheesh, at least she didn't hit anyone else. If you gotta go just do the running car in the garage trick, shit, people do that one all the time on accident!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Someone should notify Ms. Kuchenbrod that dumping her car in the river is bad for the environment and we do not want to find her scrapmetal in our rivers.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if she ran the left line or did she go for a boof off that scary rock?

Fisher Honda in Boulder only offered me $100 for my Chevy Beretta as a trade-in so I'm looking for something short and steep (and roadside) to run. I'm thinking the left line is the way to go.

Thanks.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Although very rough... that is hilarious!!!


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

C'mon, that's a little harsh guys. 

So it's a big loss if it's aboater but hillarious if it's a non-boater? 

Just surprised hearing those comments from the same forum that spent hundreds of posts on how tragic a loss can be and just how valuable and precious life can be. 

So make up your minds and watch your karma.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Suicide isn't an accident. The way that this lady did it was some kind of grand-standing. Sounds like she watched Thelma & Louise one too many times. I don't feel bad making fun of her. I'll give her 10 points and I'll drink a shot of tequila with her when I see her in hell. I wish I had the video.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I felt bad for the woman that lost control of her motorcycle and drowned in the Narrows. This one was by choice and I don't feel so bad about it. It's a shame and it fucks up those she left behind but it was done intentionally so WTF? Wonder if she got in a boof off the road?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

....what a bunch of pricks....her choice or not... you guys are fucking pricks....


----------



## onebakedpotato (May 12, 2005)

There is 2 pages of people bitching about a fridge near the river. This is a whole car plus gas and oil in the river. Hidden scrap metal?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Its insensitive and thats about it but heck everything we do on this forum is basically insensitive. I would say that most people on this forum value life and their form of living it to the max as vitally important. Frankly I have no repect for someone that throws life away and pollutes the river, not to mention possibly killing someone else, in the process.
Funny jokes, thanks!


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Obviously you guys have never had a close friend or family member commit suicide. 

That's cool, I guess. 

Just hope you jokesters never have to experience that type of loss because if so, this thread would suddenly seem a lot less funny.

Think about it.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Don't really want to get too involved on this post, but at least Milo and De La Boot know what's up. Granted, she went for it, and maybe should have thought about the river/environment, but come on. Unfortunately, I have had two friends and a cousin commit suicide, and it doesn't make it any easier. Depression, as if most often the case, is a disease. Its not like you miss the people less or are less hurt cus you can justify it as their choice. Give the people and others some respect.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

assume that her son/daughter/husband/ect was a boater....and reads this post.....pretty shitty to bag on someone with such a disease...

-aaron

P.S. I'm the first to admit I poke fun but only at those that make choices and who can defend themselves....I'm sure this woman didn't decide that she wanted her life to turn out this way and none of you know anything about what was going on in her life or head chemically.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

www.politicallycorrectbuzz.com

If you are awfully sensitive and don't want your feelings hurt, online forums are a terrible place to be spending your time. :roll:


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Just how sensitive are _you_?

The only Dan's I have ever met were **** and I can only imagine what sort of Cool Guy is in to astrology. "Hi, I am Orion of the night sky, watch me swagger across the bar and get shot down by that ugly chick over there" 8)


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

The tea leaves tell me you've to often been chuggin PBR out of wet neprene at the takeout, De La Boot :lol:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Your wrong, I have had someone close to me commit suicide and I still dont respect his choice while I do miss him. I thought the humor was dark yet still funny.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

De La...

I am very much hoping that you are somehow friends with DanOrion or that somehow you are actually joking between each other. If not, you are WAY off the deepend here and should settle down and probably appologize for turning this into a personal vendetta.

I originally posted this out of astonishment not out of humor. Suicide is terrible and I feel horrible for her family. Yes, my very close friend commited suicide years ago and I am still pissed off at him. I have personal issues with it that leave me more angry than sad

But if you are familiar with the Narrows of the Poudre and saw exactly where she decided to cut the cord if you will... it's a pretty awesome spot to do it. She basically launched maybe 80 feet off a vertical cliff, straight into fast moving water that sent her right into a huge class V rapid called "Super Collider". Very appropraitly named by the way. There were no skid marks, and although the whole long turn has a guardrail around it...she just got around the end of the the guardrail by inches to pull this off correctly. So it appears that she was either VERY lucky and did exactly what she wanted... to perfection, or she was VERY unlucky and happened to nail the perfect line that sent her to her doom.

Don't turn this trajedy into a bitch fest about your opinions or feelings towards suicide, or bitch about someone else's opions. I for one don't want to hear it as I have my own opinions and don't want to bring them up either.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't believe I know De la, but certianly enjoyed his razzing. Nothing like someone talking shit about you to get the blood flowing in the morning. With a tag like DanOrion, I guess I'm asking for it.

Now, where is this bar with ugly girls you were talking about, I got a new line to try out!

Back on topic, I certianly enjoyed the dark humor...if only Montly Python had produced a kayak video.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

De la Boot said:


> Just how sensitive are _you_?
> 
> The only Dan's I have ever met were **** and I can only imagine what sort of Cool Guy is in to astrology. "Hi, I am Orion of the night sky, watch me swagger across the bar and get shot down by that ugly chick over there" 8)


IMO, De la boot is about as gay a name as a guy could pick.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

de la boot is'nt that french? And some one into astrology? I think we have the beginnings of something buetiful here. not there their is anything wrong with that.  

Mental illness is not funny. Grandstanding in your face i will show you suicides are fair game for dark humour imo. they get the attention the are wanting. sad but unfortunatly true. sj

ps missed you yesterday gh


----------



## thorndog (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd say Milo summed it up perfectly and succinctly. You dudes that mention you've lost friends that you're "pissed off" at and that you "don't respect" their choice, just don't get it. I don't you hear you joking about the way they went out, however it happened. That lady was someone's Mom, sister, daugher, whatever. Posting the story wasn't an issue in my opinion, but some dumbass jokes that followed were.

Janir Thorndike


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree, De La Boot is rather gay, please tell my friends to take the nickname away, after all, I haven't puked on anyone in at least 3 years, unless you count my post to Onion, oops, I mean Orion.  

Orion, you do know me. I'm that guy who helped you to shore on Filter Plant last weekend. Did you get your SPARK back? Don't feel bad, there has been lots of people swim through there, it can be tricky. 

Hey Craw....ah, never mind.


----------



## cutthroat (Jun 27, 2005)

I can't imagine being angry with somebody for committing suicide, or making fun of them either.

Suicide is not about giving up, its not an escape, its not an attempt to hurt people around you, or get attention. It becomes the only possible alternative when there is no hope of ever having a good day, ever again, in your life. If you dont understand this state of mind, consider yourself lucky.

By the way, every gallon of gas you burn puts 12 pounds of pollution in to the air, which ends up in the water eventually.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

sj, it was a damn shame to miss the run with you guys. i need to get rid of this pesky job. did you and t-cat have a good run?


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Cutthroat, gas weighs less than 8 lbs per gallon. I'd like to know the source of this info! I don't see how even a 2-cycle could generate that kind of pollution.
-d


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

just a thought, how do we know to believe it was really a suicide? just because the article speculates and the family suspects, it could have still been an accident...


but agreed, I have always thought if I had a terminal illness, etc a long drawn out fall would be the way to go, and water at the bottom sounds nice!


Hey de la, thanks for the ride the other day, great run even if my habits seem to stick to rolling the meat of it!!! :shock:


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

De la, you're confused man. I've never been on the Filter Plant, much less swam it. How is it?

To set the record straight, ORION has everything to do with the cosmos and nothing to to with astrology.  

SYOTR
-Dan


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

I know, just a joke. 

Filter Plant is a class II run on the Poudre. 

The gas thing confuses me also. I mean, are these scientist out there wieghing their farts?

And Cutthroat hit the nail on the head, in my opinion. Well said.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*scientist*

OK - so not much to say about suicide, but as far as the gas and pounds of pollution - you guys are missing the production and distribution portion of the pollution. come on now - use that brain up there. do you think that that gas in the gas station just shows up there? how did it get there, and where did it come from? 

i thought kayakers were a bunch of ex-climber professionally educated stock option owning starbucks drinking fat asses?

OK, as long as i'm this far, i'm on the milo end of things. think of what circumstance you would have to be in to commit suicide. you all love to float down some crappy water so much, and how much freak'n emotion was there on the M-wave crap that went on last year? so i'd say you all love life alot - so what kind of frame of mind would you have to be to end it all? have you ever contemplated suicide? ever been that low? put yourself in her shoes and i doubt you will really feel anything but pity and sorrow. now does that sound funny?

fuck'n pricks may be a little harsh, but this is a damn web post anyways. 

and what kind of tequila do they have in hell anyways?


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

geez, milo. Don't call us fucking pricks. I think that is way more out of line than joking about suicide. The image of someone running a class V rapid in a car on purpose is something I find funny. Yes, this situation is tragic but it is just so far out and completely ludicrous that I think it is funny at the same time.

If you lost someone and are having a hard time with it then go talk to someone about it. I won't joke about death here anymore. I'll save it for the campfire :roll:


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I bet the 12 pounds is factoring in the refining process. But stats like that you do wonder where it came from. Probably not Exxon, but I doubt the greens don't pad the numbers. Almost everybody got an angle.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

*About that gallon of gasoline...*

Per http://www.santacruzpl.org/readyref/files/g-l/gasoline.shtml, a gallon of gasoline weighs around six pounds. Not a physicist, chemist, or other scientific -ist, but I don't think it's physically possible for six pounds of gasoline to turn into twelve pounds of pollution post-combustion. 

The environmental impact is valid here, but the emotional and relational impact around the deceased will last a lot longer.

Time to go boatin'...[/url]


----------



## cutthroat (Jun 27, 2005)

Since you asked......Gasoline weighs only about 6 or so pounds per gallon, but it uses oxygen molecules to combust creating much more than 6 pounds of pollution in the form of carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, nitric oxide, VOC's (volatile organic compounds including hydrocarbons), sulfur dioxide, fine particulate matter, etc. Notice how most all of these have some form of oxygen in the name. And I must correct myself, 1 gallon of gas actually creates about 16 pounds of carbond dioxide alone, not to mention the others pollutants.

I drive 15,000 miles per year at maybe 25 mpg, so I personally spew close to 10,000 pounds of CO2 into the air every year, plus all the other junk. Scary.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes, considered the production of the fuel, transportation, mfg of the vehicles, etc., but that was not implied by the statement. Simply like to call that kind of stuff out so it isn't repeated as fact later.

On topic; I'd take suffering any day over what I consider the alternative.

Also, can anyone give an example of something they consider funny where no one gets hurt or has the possibility of getting hurt in some way?

-d


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i think that if you think this whole scene is funny-- you are a sorry prick. sure there are the car-in-rapid and pollution aspects of this, but the overall thing here is a woman killed herself


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

watch the name calling, steven. I understand if you totally disagree with anyone who thinks this is funny. So what? Don't laugh and hope that we become humbled when tragedy strikes us. We are having HARMLESS fun. You guys that are calling people fucking pricks should look in the mirror


----------



## richterHUS (Jun 16, 2005)

People do not commit suicide to gain attention--people with personality disorders attempt suicide to gain attention. Don't confuse the two.

Since she did die on a river and was in a "not so bouyant watercraft" lets's assume she became pinned and give her the same respect that we give to anyone else who dies in a tradgedy such as this. It's offensive and hypocritical to do otherwise.

Laws of physics state that it is impossible to produce more pollution matter than was originally present. "matter can neither be created nor destroyed" It remains the same and most of it is given off as water in combustion.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Im going to follow Gary E's last post on bashing Vail ppl. Theres still water in the rivers, get off your asses, get off the Buzz, and go enjoy life. 
It sucks a women lost her life, it sucks her family lost her, it sucks other ppl have lost someone, it sucks there is oil/gas in the air and the water, it sucks theres scrape metal in the water, it sucks that the water is goings away, it sucks its 100+ in temps, it sucks............... Blah, back to the river...


----------



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

I really wanted to let this $hit slide, but I can't. It's too personal and I want to vent for a couple of reasons: A) I see that two good friends of mine (De La Boot -story below about his nickname- and BillyD) have apparently had close friends / family pass from taking their lives. Either that or they are simply more compassionate than the average person on this forum. B) If I educate one person about suicide then my work here is done. I'm not looking for sympathy and I am not looking to haze those that made jokes about all this. I know this is a forum where people joke around and try to ruffle feathers... I don't want to open up my personal life on the web, especially on a kayak forum, but my intention is to educate some people regarding this thread. Writing this is also good therapy. I've learned that bottling things up is the worst thing one can do.

This is going to be incredibly long winded.. be forewarned.

First, my only brother and my closest Aunt committed suicide. I can tell you that they were NOT crazy. It seems many people think that when some one kills themselves it means they're nuts. Hell, if I didn't have all this happen to close family members I'd probably feel the same way. Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. I can't imagine feeling so much misery that I'd want to kill myself but some people do experience temporary insanity sometimes because of depression... maybe bi-polar disease. Either that or they are in so much pain they cannot stand to be around one more day (a la Hunter S Thompson). But, be assured these people are far from being crazy. Those that are mad at your friends for taking their lives seem to think that in doing this act they were selfish people. Not true... those that attempt suicide by making superficial cuts on their wrists may be looking for attention but when you're successful at it you've thought long and hard about it and you want to make sure the deed is done. The last thing I think that is on their mind is how it will affect others.

My brother Sean committed suicide when I was 15 and he was 16. He was the #1 wrestler in his class in the state of FL, we was dating the hottest chicita in our school, he had more friends at that age than I could ever have. He got straight A's and worked a 20 hr a week job. I, on the other hand, wore the same Iron Maiden t-shirt every day, worshipped the ground Vince Neil walked on and wrote the Van Halen emblem all over my notebooks instead of paying attention to my grades. If you took a poll in our school asking who they thought could possibly take their own life, 99 out of 100 would've picked me. I was dark humored, had few friends and didn't really give a f*ck. 

One night I walked in my brothers room, and was like "hey dude, what's going on?" He was on the phone with his girlfriend and he just said "get F outta my room!" Then he proceeded to put his entire fist through his bedroom wall... I was like, "man, this cat is angry about something." The next day things went normal until between 3rd and 4th period when I usually see him walking down the hall with all his jock friends... he wasn't with the group that day and I thought it was kinda weird. Typically they'd all walk by me and he'd punch me in the shoulder and call me dirtbag. After school I went home... went through the garage and it smelled weird... I went inside walked into my brothers room and saw a note, addressed to me. It said that he wanted me to have his car and he wanted me to take care of our mother. I was like man, he must've run away... I'm getting on my mo-ped (yes, I had a mo-ped - I already told you I was a tool in my early high school years) and going to look for him.. I went in the garage, opened the garage door, rolled out the ped.. went back in to close garage and noticed the car seat was laid all the way back... and he was in there and all red & purple... I rolled the car out of the garage and called 911. I kept trying to wake him but he wouldn't wake up. The ambulance came and he was pronounced dead. 
He had picked up three friends that morning and dropped them off at school and said he "forgot" his notebook and had to go back home. When someone on this thread mentioned that the lady in the Poudre should have just killed herself by carbon monoxide, "like everyone else," it really got to me. He was scheduled to wrestle that night in the State Championships. My dad went to the match straight from work like he did for every match. The police came and escorted him out. 

My Aunt, my mothers youngest sister, committed suicide this past January. She was awesome. She was a Head Ski Patroller at Attitash in New Hampshire. She was a paramedic and a volunteer firefighter. She was also drop dead gorgeous. Everyone loved her. She taught me to ski
New England ice like it was butta'. She came to all my ski races and cheered me on. She was a triathlete, a kayaker and unfortunately, bi-polar. She's do weird things every once in awhile but we all considered it mood swings. In January, not long after Christmas, she decided she couldn't deal anymore... she had a failed marriage... her new restaurant went belly up... she had a disease and all these things combined I guess made her do this terrible deed. A whole bottle of pain relievers.

In any event, these two people were not "crazy." Maybe temporarily. They both accomplished so much, they both were good people and if I read a thread like this about either one of them, I would find you 

_ :evil: and bum rush you with my club foot like an aging DIO fan.

This woman that ended her life near Super Collider (and yes, I have run this rapid many times) was a Special Ed teacher. She spent her life helping others and the least we can do is send our condolences, not rag on her for taking the wrong line. Death is tragic no matter how you.. yes this is a forum about kayaking and no we're not here to be politically correct.. but don't tell me to suck it up and chill out. Just think about family members that are affected by tragedies such as these and do think about what how her family members would feel if they read all this.  

Tragedies happen but please don't look at some deaths being more "insignificant" than others... Don't be angry at anyone for dying. Just grieve and be f*cking sad. Death sucks... I don't have an Aunt to ski with when I go home, I don't have a brother to jokingly call me dirtbag and grow old with, I can't help but feel sick to my stomach when I see my mother knowing she lost one of her two sons and her youngest sister to something she maybe thinks she could have done something about... I can't tell Max Sullivan how much the Yankees suck. Death is tragic, now lets let this thread pass on as well.

-Jarrod

PS- The De la Boot story
5-6 years ago a bunch of us took a hot summers day off paddling and went to a Lynyrd Skynyd concert in some hump of a town in east CO.
With me was a bunch of close friends include Josh - now known as De la Boot. We were in the parking lot of the show.. listening to red neck music, playing frisbee trying our damndest not hit an aging harley rider, when someone from this savage ******* posse decided to have a "shotgunning" contest with Bud pounders.. we all sat around the cooler with pounders in hand.. somebody said, "ready, set, go!" Then someone shouted,"stop." Someone wasn't quite ready so we all stopped except Josh who already poked the whole in the can.. so he downed the bad boy. Then not but a minute later we were all ready and did another. The contents of two bud pounders in this young mans was stomach was too much for the unseasoned pounder.. this created a gag reflex and he "booted" in the middle of our little circle. From then on he was coined "bootin Josh" until one day he was renamed "de la Boot," so the ladies would not be privvy to his habit of hurling at concerts. 


_


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

A couple of people have refrenced a sentance in my post. First of all I offered it as opinion not science. It is an opinion shaped by experience. I like Jaun and a few others in this thread know way more about suicide aftermath than I care to. How you choose to deal and how I do is our biz and quite frankly I din't expect you to change how you feel about this. And no matter how you try you won't reshape my feelings. It seems even people with personel experience are split on this. This can be a cold hard place at times and nothing is ever really gained by staying and arguing an opinion in a thread that veres like this one did. As always no malaice intended. sj


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

Sorry about your losses, Juan. 

I think people will be sensitive enough not to disagree with you. You've pretty much shut everyone down by playing the sensitivity card. 

But, I'm going to call you on it. I have the same credentials as you: my mom committed suicide when I was a teenager. Yea, no fun. 

For several years I've had to deal with my sensitivity to suicide. When people make jokes about it, lots of different emotions can happen. But, who am I to shut down people having fun when no harm is meant? I can play the holyier-than-thou game and shut people down, but where does this lead us? If we removed all insensitivity from our life, it's like removing all danger from our life. Life becomes boring. 

I think it is very valid to take the jokers perspective, NOT impose your own perspective. If no harm was intended, don't take any and learn to deal with your emotions. 

I've learned to deal with my emotions. I thought the jokes were pretty funny. I still miss my mom.


----------



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

Calling me out? Like I said.. I don't want any sympathy and I'm not playing any kind of card. I wanted people to know that everyone that commits this act is not "crazy." I got the feeling that some people thought this type of death should be looked at as a more insignificant tragedy. I do think a lot of people think this way. I've learned to deal with my emotions also and wouldn't have wrote this if I haven't. Like I said, I wasn't hazing people for joking about it, I was merely trying "educate" people a little more about the subject. I think if you saw a thread about your mom, similar to this, you'd be less than thrilled and I would think a bit hurt. 

I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I've got to say Juan E Thyme has as good a grip on his emotions as anyone else I've met. There are no cards being played, the story was just to let people know suicide can be just as unsuspecting and hurtful as any other death. I think the biggest mistake is snapping on someone who is senstive to a death with comments like she deserved to die, or it was her choice. Those are the people that need a little education. I agree some of the jokes were funny, just like when you make fun of someone that makes the Darwin awards. Its always just a good idea to try to think a little bit before you post.


----------



## clevedave (Jun 10, 2005)

*suicide*

my thoughts go out to all who have lost someone close, especially in a tragic way. i personnally would beat the shit out of anyone i heard talking negatively about such a tragedy. and i love jokes, but have some heart. And yeah, the Yankees suck.


----------



## Nunya (Dec 24, 2010)

Found this by accident. This was my Aunt.


----------



## hillmooley (Jun 4, 2008)

small world.....keep your head on people.......happy winter......mauler


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going to close this thread. If any of the people that posted flippant comments about this poor woman's suicide want to contact her nephew directly to apologize, do it through PM.


----------

